# Biken in Beckingen und Umgebung



## fat_albert_34 (14. Januar 2014)

Hi Zusammen!

Suche nette Begleiter die sich vor dem kühlen, nassen Wetter nicht scheuen und Lust haben in Beckingen und Umgebung Enduro-Touren zu fahren.


----------



## fat_albert_34 (15. Januar 2014)

Hi nochmal!

Wollte wahrscheinlich am Freitag 17.01 so um 14:00 Uhr eine Tour am Litermont starten. Wer Lust und Zeit hat oder sowieso in der Nähe unterwegs is, einfach kurz melden, dann kann man sich ja irgendwo treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (15. Januar 2014)

Hi,

bin eher der klassische Marathonfahrer .Aber falls Bedarf an "normalen"Ausfahrten besteht-gerne.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## fat_albert_34 (15. Januar 2014)

Hi Atlas!

Ich nehme was die Tour angeht Rücksicht, wenn du konditionell Rücksicht nimmst... 
Bist du am Freitag am Litermont unterwegs?

Gruß
Fat Al


----------



## Torpit (15. Januar 2014)

Hi, ich könnte mich am Freitag wahrscheinlich anschließen. Wie gross soll den die Tour werden?
Gruss Torsten


----------



## fat_albert_34 (16. Januar 2014)

Hi Torpit

Wenns nach mir geht nix wildes... zwei Stunden am Litermont Trails erkunden würd ich sagen!

Gruß
Al


----------



## Marc19 (16. Januar 2014)

HI zusammen,

ich bin aus der nähe!
Habe leider Freitag keien Zeit.... :-(
baer aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben!

Bin auch sehr oft am Litermont unterwegs bzw Wald Beckingen

Marc


----------



## Torpit (16. Januar 2014)

Das würde bei mir passen, Wetter soll ja auch trocken sein. Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Ich bin aus Beckingen.
Gruss Torsten


----------



## fat_albert_34 (16. Januar 2014)

@ torpit: kennst du den dasselter stein? So um 14:30 Uhr?

@Marc19: Bin am Sonntag wahrscheinlich auch unterwegs... wenn du Lust hast?


----------



## Marc19 (16. Januar 2014)

Hi Albert,

klar Lust immer 
Problem ist nur habe Sonntag auch keine Zeit......
Nächste Woche Mittagschicht, vieleicht am darauf kommenden Wochenende


----------



## Torpit (16. Januar 2014)

Ja ok, morgen um 14:30 am Dasselter Stein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fat_albert_34 (17. Januar 2014)

Sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit???


----------



## fat_albert_34 (18. Januar 2014)

Hi Zusammen!

War gestern ne super Tour Thorsten...
Bin am Sonntag so ca 14 Uhr wieder unterwegs...
Wenn jemand auch unterwegs is... gerne melden!

Gruß
Al


----------



## Torpit (18. Januar 2014)

Hi, ja war super gestern...
Ich wollte heute um 14:00 in Sierburg starten. Morgen geht bei mir nicht.
Am Montag könnte ich vielleicht noch Tour in meinen Tag einbauen, wenn wir nicht so spät loskommen.
Gruss Torsten


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Januar 2014)

Hey Jungs, wir fahren mit en paar Leuten auch öfter Endurotouren in der Gegend. Bei dem Wetter meist am Litermont weils vom Boden her dort noch am besten is bei der aktuellen Witterung.
Falls ihr Bock habt könnt ihr euch ja anschliessen.
Wir organisieren unsere Touren meisst bei FB über die Trailsurfer Seite. 

Ride on


----------



## fat_albert_34 (23. Januar 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, wir fahren mit en paar Leuten auch öfter Endurotouren in der Gegend. Bei dem Wetter meist am Litermont weils vom Boden her dort noch am besten is bei der aktuellen Witterung.
> Falls ihr Bock habt könnt ihr euch ja anschliessen.
> Wir organisieren unsere Touren meisst bei FB über die Trailsurfer Seite.
> 
> Ride on


 
Wann seid ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Januar 2014)

Normalerweise am WE...allerdings nit zwingend am Litermont.
Während der Woche auch je nach Bock und Arbeitszeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fat_albert_34 (23. Januar 2014)

Würd gern mal mitfahren... Wenn ihr also unterwegs seid, kannste vielleicht kurz hier bescheid geben.
Ich werd wohl morgen Mittag dem Wetter trotzen und am litermont ne Runde drehen.
Jemand auch Lust?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Februar 2014)

Servus, falls jemand am morgigen Sonntag Interesse an ner Endurotour hat. Wir treffen uns um 12Uhr in SLS an der Aral und fahren von dort nach Homburg und starten ca 13Uhr ab dem Hotel Rabenhorst.
Jede Woche Litermont geht nit...egal wie gudd er is


----------



## fat_albert_34 (1. Februar 2014)

Stimmt und in Homburg ist sehr cool...
Bin morgen aber schon am litermont verabredet... 
Ein andermal gerne...


----------



## fat_albert_34 (5. März 2014)

Hi Zusammen.

Jemand lust auf ne spontane Runde am litermont heute?


----------



## Torpit (5. März 2014)

Wann soll es denn los gehen. Wollte nicht so spät weil ich Nachtschicht hab


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2014)

Mittagschicht


----------



## 6TiWon (5. März 2014)

litermont würd ich auch gern am am we mal rocken. gibts da was enduromässig. vtl. findet sich auch ein vorfahrer für kommenden sonntag tages oder 1/2 tages tour?


----------



## doc_snyder (5. März 2014)

hi, am WE Litermont wäre ich auch dabei. Am besten Sonntag. bin jedoch komplett Ortsunkundig.


----------



## fat_albert_34 (5. März 2014)

Torpit schrieb:


> Wann soll es denn los gehen. Wollte nicht so spät weil ich Nachtschicht hab


Um Viertel vor drei am litermont kreuz



6TiWon schrieb:


> litermont würd ich auch gern am am we mal rocken. gibts da was enduromässig. vtl. findet sich auch ein vorfahrer für kommenden sonntag tages oder 1/2 tages tour?


Bin Sonntag Mittag wahrscheinlich da und sehr ortskundig... Wenn ihr wollt


----------



## Torpit (5. März 2014)

Hi Marc, mir ist leider eben ein Termin dazwischen gekommen. Ich könnte echt ko..... Immer wenn mal Wetter ist :-(
Wann wolltest du am Sonntag los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> litermont würd ich auch gern am am we mal rocken. gibts da was enduromässig. vtl. findet sich auch ein vorfahrer für kommenden sonntag tages oder 1/2 tages tour?


Moin, ich kann gern mal den Vorfahrer machen. Leider nit jetzt am Sonntag da sieht der Plan schon nen Ausflug nach Trassem vor.
Kann nächste Woche jeweils ab 1530 oder einen Tag am WE anbieten.


----------



## bulgarien84 (11. März 2014)

Ich bin auch immer auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern. Wohne in Beckingen und kenne mich schon ein bisschen aus. Insidertipps sind aber immer viel wert.


----------



## Marc19 (12. März 2014)

Hi,

Beckingen hört sich gut an, bi. Aus Bietzen.......
Bist du heute unterwegs?

Marc


----------



## fat_albert_34 (12. März 2014)

Hi Leute
Bin nachher am litermont. So um kurz nach vier am Kreuz.


----------



## atlas (13. März 2014)

15 Uhr 30 am Kreuz,vieleicht sieht man sich.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Krumpology (14. März 2014)

Hallo


ich würde auch gerne mal mitfahren, aber ich kenn mich in beckingen gar nicht aus.
Ich komme aus Saarlouis.^^

Darf ich mitfahren?


----------



## bulgarien84 (14. März 2014)

Klasse, dass sich heir so viele finden. Bei mir ist es zeitlich leider grade mau. Frühestens Sonntag. Ich würde mich dann noch mal melden.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. März 2014)

Für Litermonttouren bin ich grad nit so gut zu haben. Bin den halben Winter nur dort gefahren weil der Boden dort halbwegs ok is.
Zur Zeit fahren wir viel in Berus. Wer darauf Bock hat kann sich ja melden


----------



## fat_albert_34 (16. März 2014)

Bin heute am Litermontnterwegs... Wenn ihr Lust habt um zwölf am Kreuz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fat_albert_34 (16. März 2014)

Oder am Parkplatz grauer stein.... Wenn ihr euch nit so auskennt


----------



## atlas (16. März 2014)

Hi,wie wär`s morgen mittag?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Marc19 (16. März 2014)

@ work, so ein scheiss


----------



## fat_albert_34 (17. März 2014)

Bin für heut raus. Muss arbeiten 
Bin die Tage wieder unterwegs...


----------



## bulgarien84 (20. März 2014)

Ich will heute gegen 4 starten. Sonst jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Marc19 (20. März 2014)

HI,

so ein schei...
@ work!!!
Und dann ab Montag 2 Wochen in österreich @ Work....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulgarien84 (20. März 2014)

Kaiserwetter. Herrlich. Aber was die da momentan alles abholzen geht ja mal garnicht klar...


----------



## subway71 (22. März 2014)

Hallo fat_Albert34,

vielen Dank nochmal für den super geilen Tag am Donnerstag auf dem Litermont..sehr lehrreich..wirklich geile Trails..das schreit nach mehr..bist wirklich ein netter..

Sascha & Jonas


Gesendet von meinem iPad mini Retina mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## fat_albert_34 (23. März 2014)

Immer gerne 
Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht. 
Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß Al


----------



## atlas (24. März 2014)

Hi ,
Heute noch jemand unterwegs?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## atlas (25. März 2014)

Moin
Geh erst mal schlofen,awer hätt haut mittag ,so ab 16 Uhr ,ne Tour(2-3h) anzubieten.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## atlas (27. März 2014)

Hi,
morgen mittag jemand am Start?
So ab 16 Uhr.

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## atlas (2. April 2014)

Hi,

morgen kleine Trailrunde im Beckinger Wald gefällig?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Primsbiker (21. April 2014)

Litermont und Umgebung da könnte ich auch noch den ein oder anderen Insidertrail
beisteuern...


----------



## atlas (22. April 2014)

Hi,
tja schaut so aus,als wären alle Biker ausgewandert.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2014)

Servus in den Westen (aus der Mitte von D)
Habe Bekannte in Wahlen und als wir am Silvester-Nachmittag einen Spaziergang von Wahlen übern Buckel Richtung Bachem gemacht hatte, hatte ich dort im Wald ein paar interessante Spuren / Tracks / Trails gesehen.
Was gibt es darüber zu berichten (= wo ist der Einstieg)...wenn ich mal wieder dort bin nehme ich auch mal wieder das Bike mit und möchte das mal erkunden.
Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt bei Euch nur von der Dellborner Mühle hoch übern Berg (Lücknerweg?) zur Odilienkapelle und dann wieder hoch auf den Windpark wieder nach Wahlen gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (23. April 2014)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Litermont und Umgebung da könnte ich auch noch den ein oder anderen Insidertrail beisteuern...


 ich bin bei gutem Wetter wohl am Sonntag dort! Interesse?


----------



## Primsbiker (23. April 2014)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> ich bin bei gutem Wetter wohl am Sonntag dort! Interesse?




Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht....

Denke eher das ich Samstag Mittag unterwegs sein werde....


----------



## sarakosa (23. April 2014)

Ich komme heute so um 14:15 Uhr (+/- fünf Minuten) am Biergarten an der Rehlinger Staustufe vorbei. Will Richtung Litermont und dazwischen einige Trails und Anstiege mit nehmen. 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## Primsbiker (23. April 2014)

Denke mal das ich das Wetter heute auch nutzen werde.....

Habe um 14 :00 erst Feierabend....

Werde wohl so halb vier von Körprich aus starten und dann Richtung  Bach und Burrenpfad mit Schiedbaumallee und Don Primso Trail....


----------



## atlas (23. April 2014)

Hi,ich könnte einige Trails im Beckinger Forrest beisteuern...und sofern gewünscht ein erfrischendes Weizen bei mir im Garten.

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## tom76 (25. April 2014)

servus
wie siehts aus morgen jemand in der gegend unterwegs?

mfgt om


----------



## Primsbiker (25. April 2014)

Bei dem Wetter bin ich morgen Mittag ganz sicher unterwegs......

Denke das ich so 13:30 starten werde......


----------



## sarakosa (25. April 2014)

Wenn dann ganz spontan eher 13/14 Uhr. Muss vor der Tür noch Kopfsteinpflaster legen. :-(


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## atlas (25. April 2014)

Ich geh jetzt mal ,so bis 7 Uhr.Evenduddl sieht man sich ja.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fat_albert_34 (25. April 2014)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter bin ich morgen Mittag ganz sicher unterwegs......
> 
> Denke das ich so 13:30 starten werde......



Bin morgen auch am litermont. So um 14:00 Uhr am kreuz?


----------



## Primsbiker (25. April 2014)

.....sollte klappen.....


----------



## bikextrem1964 (3. Mai 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Servus in den Westen (aus der Mitte von D)
> Habe Bekannte in Wahlen und als wir am Silvester-Nachmittag einen Spaziergang von Wahlen übern Buckel Richtung Bachem gemacht hatte, hatte ich dort im Wald ein paar interessante Spuren / Tracks / Trails gesehen.
> Was gibt es darüber zu berichten (= wo ist der Einstieg)...wenn ich mal wieder dort bin nehme ich auch mal wieder das Bike mit und möchte das mal erkunden.
> Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt bei Euch nur von der Dellborner Mühle hoch übern Berg (Lücknerweg?) zur Odilienkapelle und dann wieder hoch auf den Windpark wieder nach Wahlen gefahren.



Hoi, ist mein Heimrevier, wenn du mal in der nähe bist, melde dich, dann machen wir doch glatt den Tourguide, von hart bis smart!!!!

Trail to go, please

Marc


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2014)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Hoi, ist mein Heimrevier, wenn du mal in der nähe bist, melde dich, dann machen wir doch glatt den Tourguide, von hart bis smart!!!!
> 
> Trail to go, please
> 
> Marc


Goil 
ich werds net vergesse


----------



## Ruffy110 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, ob am Wochenende jemand am Litermont ist - wollte da immer mal biken gehen, kannte mich aber zu schlecht aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## atlas (14. Mai 2014)

Ruffy110 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, ob am Wochenende jemand am Litermont ist - wollte da immer mal biken gehen, kannte mich aber zu schlecht aus.
> 
> Viele Grüße




Hi

quasi immer....also fast.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Mai 2014)

Ich mit ein paar Jungs evtl am Samstag gegen 1600 am Maldix.


----------



## Ruffy110 (15. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich mit ein paar Jungs evtl am Samstag gegen 1600 am Maldix.



Wenns stattfindet und ihr mich mitnehmen wollt, wär ich dabei. 

Nehme mal an, ihr fahrt in Richtung AM / Enduro? Bin noch nicht allzulange auf meinem Fully unterwegs


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Mai 2014)

Klar kannste mitfahren. Is halt noch nit ganz klar ob wir fahren...zumindest bei mir.
Aber wenn sag ich bescheid. 
Ausrichtung der Tour geht wird wie immer Enduro sein. Gemütlich hoch und je nach Können und Bock Vollgas runter.
Nach den Abfahrten wird gewartet bis alle wieder beisammen sind


----------



## Ruffy110 (15. Mai 2014)

Cool - hört sich gut an!


----------



## -Hype- (19. Mai 2014)

Hey ho! Jmd von euch aufm Limberg oder Dillinger Wald unterwegs? Litermont bin auch ab und an unterwegs.


----------



## fat_albert_34 (19. Juni 2014)

Hi Zusammen.

Jemand am Wochenende unterwegs?


----------



## fat_albert_34 (22. August 2014)

Geht jemand heut noch biken???


----------



## Marc19 (22. August 2014)

Hi albert,

Könne für nächste Woche was abmachen wenn du willst...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Januar 2015)

Alle in Winterpause? Heut um 1400 gehts über de Hoxberg.


----------



## Destino (6. Januar 2015)

Hi,
komm aus Losheim und wir fahren hauptsächlich die Trails in und um WSK, siehe hierzu auch den Thread -"immer wieder Dienstags"- hier ist jeder gern willkommen.
War auch schon öfter  am Litermont und Umgebung unterwegs, kenn die Trails aber nicht so gut. Wann startet ihr denn wieder ne Tour, wenn man sich euch anschließen kann???
Ride on Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Januar 2015)

Destino schrieb:


> Hi,
> komm aus Losheim und wir fahren hauptsächlich die Trails in und um WSK, siehe hierzu auch den Thread -"immer wieder Dienstags"- hier ist jeder gern willkommen.
> War auch schon öfter  am Litermont und Umgebung unterwegs, kenn die Trails aber nicht so gut. Wann startet ihr denn wieder ne Tour, wenn man sich euch anschließen kann???
> Ride on Chris


Servus, für diese Woche und Wochenende is mit´m Enduro mal nix geplant. Je nach Wetterlage werd ich Sonntag aber wieder ne Runde Hoxberg einbauen. Ich kann dir gern Bescheid geben.
Wir kennen uns auch flüchtig. Du warst doch auch beim Schlickel auf der Schnitzeljagd dabei und in Rissenthal sind wir uns auch schomma übern Weg gelaufen.


----------



## Destino (6. Januar 2015)

jo, stimmt.......wie gesagt Sonntags ist immer gut und ich bin immer froh über neue Trails......


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Januar 2015)

Dann je. Ich mach Meldung


----------



## Destino (6. Januar 2015)

Top Sach.... Bis die Tage


----------



## NoNamE84 (28. März 2015)

Hey Jungs. Also ich bin ganz neu hier und habe mir heute erstmal mein Bike bestellt.(Cube Race One) Komme aus Düppenweiler. Also direkt am Litermont. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. Lust hätte ich


----------



## Hika (29. März 2015)

Hey Leute ich wäre beim litermont auch dabei wenns die Arbeit zulässt bin die sagenweg strecke schon mal gefahren die Abfahrt vom waldparkplatz is mal richtig knackig bin aber was Technik und Ausdauer angeht auch noch Anfänger


----------



## Oimel86 (29. März 2015)

Da würde ich mich auch anschließen...Komme aus Körprich, also gleich um die Ecke


----------



## NoNamE84 (29. März 2015)

Bin aber absoluter Anfänger  Nicht das ihr mich dann irgendwo stehen lasst


----------



## Oimel86 (29. März 2015)

Bin auch länger keine touren mehr gefahren... In letzter zeit fahr ich nur downhill wenns die zeit mal zulässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1305 (30. März 2015)

@ Oimel
Wo fährst du downhill? Würde auch gern wieder ne runde drehen.  
Aber ich wäre auch bei einer Litermont Tour dabei.


----------



## Oimel86 (30. März 2015)

Ich fahr eigentlich überall...zb Mehring, Trassem, Beerfelden, lac blanc, rissenthal,am Homburg und diverse secret Spots hier in der Nähe...eigentlich überall wo ich Grad Bock drauf hab


----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. März 2015)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen...wenn der Hoxberg mit seiner Downhillstrecke direkt gegenüber vom Litermont is


----------



## Oimel86 (31. März 2015)

Ui den hab ich ja voll vergessen...Da natürlich auch... Wohn ja direkt unten im Dorf


----------



## NoNamE84 (31. März 2015)

Wohnst du in Düppenweiler?


----------



## Oimel86 (31. März 2015)

Nein in körprich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoNamE84 (31. März 2015)

achso


----------



## Oimel86 (31. März 2015)

Jawohl ja


----------



## NoNamE84 (1. April 2015)

Juhuuu mein Bike ist heute endlich bei mir  Also wann soll es denn los gehen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. April 2015)

Ich fahr die Tage bei mir uffm Hoxberg. Falls jemand Bock hat...


----------



## NoNamE84 (3. April 2015)

Ist heute jemand auf dem Litermont? Fahre so gegen 15:15 los


----------



## -Hype- (13. April 2015)

Hey! Litermont würde ich mich auch mal anschließen. Bin dort nicht so Trailkundig  also wenn jmd weiß wo es lang geht und wo sich schöne Trails befinden wäre es super. Bin nicht auf Downhill aus....fahre ein Hardtail ;-) für andere Touren in der Umgebung bin ich natürlich auch offen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. April 2015)

-Hype- schrieb:


> Hey! Litermont würde ich mich auch mal anschließen. Bin dort nicht so Trailkundig  also wenn jmd weiß wo es lang geht und wo sich schöne Trails befinden wäre es super. Bin nicht auf Downhill aus....fahre ein Hardtail ;-) für andere Touren in der Umgebung bin ich natürlich auch offen


Servus, Litermont un Hoxberg geht's halt nur hoch oder runter.
Is aber auch alles mit Hardtail fahrbar.


----------



## -Hype- (13. April 2015)

Damit kann ich leben . Bin öfters aufm Limberg oder Im Wald unterwegs da gibts auf die ein oder andere knackige Abfahrt


----------



## NoNamE84 (13. April 2015)

Ich wäre auch direkt dabei


----------



## -Hype- (13. April 2015)

Vllt finden wir ja ein paar leute  In der Gruppe machts ja schon mehr fun.  Dann könnte man sich ja mal Treffen. Wann seid ihr/du denn immer so unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoNamE84 (13. April 2015)

Also Wochenende geht eigentlich immer was. Ansonsten in der Woche ab 19 Uhr


----------



## -Hype- (13. April 2015)

Hab hier gerade noch was cooles entdeckt...wär ne Überlegung wert
http://www.bikeaid.de/detail.php?id=1346


----------



## -Hype- (14. April 2015)

kann man die Litermont Gipfeltour komplett mit dem Bike fahren?


----------



## Torpit (14. April 2015)

Kann man bestimmt, kommt halt auf's können an. Sind schon zwei, drei heftige Stellen drin. Denn grössten Teil kann man aber fahren.


----------



## -Hype- (14. April 2015)

Man könnte ja am WE mal ne kleine Tour ansetzen. Vllt am Samstag? Hätte jemand Zeit und Interesse? Welche Strecke man dann im Endeffekt fährt kann man sich ja dann überlegen.


----------



## NoNamE84 (14. April 2015)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## -Hype- (14. April 2015)

super! Uhrzeit? Treffpunkt? hatte bis max 16:00 Uhr Zeit jetzt am SA.


----------



## atlas (15. April 2015)

Hi,Samstag bin ich auch unterwegs.Litermont is meine Hausrunde.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. April 2015)

Kleine Hometrail Gassi Runde aufm Hoxberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikeqrc (24. April 2015)

Sehr schönes Video !!! 
Ziehe meinen Hut vor beiden Athleten 
Schade, dass mein Hund für solche Touren nicht gebaut ist :-(


----------



## NoNamE84 (25. April 2015)

Also ich wäre noch für ne spontane Tour heute Abend Auf dem litermont . oder morgen wenn jemand zeit hat


----------



## doc_snyder (29. April 2015)

am kommenden langen WE wär ich auch gern bei einer Runde am Litermont dabei. Ich kenne da bis jetzt nur den Sagenweg. Begleitung von Trailkennern wär natürlcih optimal !


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Mai 2015)

Jemand Bock auf Litermont am Wochenende? Wetter soll wohl passen und das WE wird definitiv lang


----------



## Chris1305 (22. Mai 2015)

Auf jeden Fall.
Wann denn?


----------



## doc_snyder (22. Mai 2015)

Sonntag oder Montag wär ich auch gern dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (22. Mai 2015)

Gleich,so 2 Stündchen....

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## NoNamE84 (22. Mai 2015)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Mai 2015)

Bei mir würde Montag am besten passen. 
Uhrzeit is mir eigentlich egal. 
Vielleicht nit grad moins um 8Uhr


----------



## NoNamE84 (22. Mai 2015)

Denkt aber bitte an unsere Kondition.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Mai 2015)

NoNamE84 schrieb:


> Denkt aber bitte an unsere Kondition.



Hab ich die?


----------



## Chris1305 (23. Mai 2015)

Wann und wo wollt ihr denn heute starten?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2015)

1630 hoxberg Enduro. 
Ich könnte mich als Führer anbieten


----------



## Chris1305 (23. Mai 2015)

Kann leider nur heute vormittag / mittag. Oder morgen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2015)

Chris1305 schrieb:


> Kann leider nur heute vormittag / mittag. Oder morgen


Morgen fahren wir Limberg um 14Uhr.


----------



## fat_albert_34 (26. August 2015)

Hi zusammen.

Wollte heute späterer Nachmittag ne Tour um den litermont machen...
Hat jemand Lust und Zeit mitzuradeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanshin (26. August 2015)

Wir sind auch dort unterwegs. Litermont-Reimsbach-Fischerberghaus. Allerdings mit dem E-Bike


----------



## fat_albert_34 (26. August 2015)

Wie viel Uhr denn?


----------



## zanshin (26. August 2015)

Sorry, hab's nicht mehr gelesen. Da waren wir schon am packen. Hier unsere Strecke:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/6519383?ref=wtd


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Dezember 2015)

Servus, leider ist auf´m Litermont zur Zeit wieder verstärkt der Harvester unterwegs.
Eine der schönsten Trails hats diesmal voll erwischt. Vom Grauen Stein Richtung der kleinen Hütte haben die Jungs vom Forst ganze Arbeit geleistet und den Trail mehrfach gekreuzt.
Die Abfahrt könnt ihr euch in nächster Zeit sparen


----------



## auf2Raedern (12. Januar 2016)

Moin zusammen. Bin "Fickinger" und meist allein im Dreieck Litermont-Oberlimberg-Saarschleife unterwegs - je nach Wetter und Lust und Laune. Gibt's irgendwo etablierte Gruppen wo ich Anschluss finden kann oder gibt's Interesse abseits der "Vereinsmeierei" sowas aufzubauen?


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Januar 2016)

Bei den Bike Aid'lern ist immer wer an Start. 
Gibt verschiede Termine in der Woche und Samstags wird immer um 14:00 in Siersburg an der Halle gestartet. Ab und an finden auch Enduro Touren statt die hier im Forum gepostet werden, sonst wird das meiste über WA geregelt. Wir fahren mehr im Lückner- Hochwald. Wenn du möchtest kannst du dich gerne mal anschließen, dann per PN.


----------



## auf2Raedern (15. Januar 2016)

Sorry - jetzt erst die Anwort geseh'n. Hast 'ne PN!


----------



## fat_albert_34 (2. August 2017)

Hi zusammen. 
Is bißchen kurzfristig aber Is heute noch jemand am Litermont unterwegs? 
Würde mich gerne anschließen.

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. August 2017)

fat_albert_34 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen.
> Is bißchen kurzfristig aber Is heute noch jemand am Litermont unterwegs?
> Würde mich gerne anschließen.
> 
> Sportliche Grüße


Nee...kann dir Hoxberg anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc19 (2. August 2017)

Fahre da heute noch hin....


----------



## fat_albert_34 (2. August 2017)

Bin denke ich so ab 16 Uhr für 2 -3 Stunden am Litermont.
Hoxberg schaff ich heute nicht. Hab keinen Autoträger und hin pedalieren klappt zeitlich nicht.


----------

